# BSW Sub enclosure closeout!! Rare M stipe available!



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2007)

*E46 Coupe ///:* This enclosure was damaged in shipping. The top right corner of the box has a small dent in it. Picture 3 shows this. The enclosure has never been installed in a car and sub's have never been mounted. It also has our rare /// stripe which is kind of hard to see in the pictures. This unit is a dual 10" deck mount.

$150 + shipping!!!!

Full view:









/// Stripe:









Damage to enclosure:









*E46 Coupe BSW:* This enclosure was damaged in shipping. The top right corner of the box has a small dent in it. Picture 2 shows this. This unit had subwoofers mounted in it so it has the holes drilled already. It was never installed in a vehicle. This unit is a dual 10" deck mount.

$150 + Shipping!!

Full view:









Damage to enclosure (minimal):









*E36 Coupe ///:* This is one of our M stripe units. We have since gone to our BSW logo on the enclosures. This is brand new never installed and never drilled for subs NEW NEW NEW. It is a dual 10" deck mount for a coupe only.

$259 + shipping!!!

Full view:









Bottom view:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2006)

Free bump to the top for Matt. These are damaged and/or closeout items, and need to go ASAP to make room for new product.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2007)

E46 BSW enclosure sold!!!

2 more to go!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2007)

E36 enclosuer sold!

1 left!


----------

